# February 2009 Tank of the Month: Jose Manuel Oliva Marco



## hooha

*"Kobukai" by Tetrax*

*Introduction and Background*

Hello, my name is Jose Manuel Oliva Marco; people know me on the forums as Tetrax. I'm 34 years old and live in Spain, in a small town called Vall de Uixo, located in the province of Valencia.

I've been in the aquarium hobby more than ten years, and in aquascaping for 4 years. In those years I've never used CO2 or many of the other products that are now around.

Currently I'm a member in an aquascaping club, where a few members and I are trying to bring to light the world of aquascaping in Spain , named CAE (Club Acuadiseño Español).










*Setup*

For this setup I've used 100% ADA products. I have tried to create as faithfully as posible the process of creating a live substrate.

Here is a step by step presentation of the setup.














































*Specifications*

Tank: 70x50x45
Light: ADA NA lamp 150w-Green+2x24w t5)
Substrate: Aquasoil Amazonia+power sand M (penac W-P, bacter 100, tourmaline BC, clear super)
Filtration: JBL Cristal Profi 500 + JBL Cristal Prof. 250
Fertilizer: Brighty K, Step 2, Special Lights
Water changes: 50% weekly
Co2: 3 bubbles/second when lights are on

*Flora and Fauna*

Ludwigia arcuata, Ludwigia brevipes, Myriophyllum mattogrossense (green), Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala sp. 'Green', Eleocharis parvulus, Microsorum pteropus 'narrow-leaf', Bolbitis heudelotii, Vesicularia ferrei



















Paracheirodon innesi, Hemingrammus armstrongi, Hyphessobricon amandae, ottocinclus sp.










*Challenges*

In this setup I tried to express through the ADA products the philosophy of the Nature Aquarium.

The evolution has been very satisfying and at the same time a lot of work, since the constant pruning and shaping of the stem plants has made the work very gratifying.

In my experience, my setups have not had any algae outbreaks, since I use mature filters.

The addition of fertilizers is based on the minimum needed depending on the demand of the plants.

As you can see I have a total of 192 watts of lights, which is used 100% by the plants, a combination of HQI halides and T5's which in my opnion is perfect.










*Final Thoughts*

I have to give my sincere thanks to the entire APC team and in particular to Hooha, for all their support, translation and giving me the opportunity to show my work.

For 2009, I am working on a new project to enter in the 2009 ADA contest. I hope to go after a high ranking and soon we can see the results.


----------



## goalcreas

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

Beautiful Tank.
You did a fantastic job.
I love it.


----------



## helgymatt

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

It is absolutely beatiful! Great job. Your time on those stem plants payed off!


----------



## Rub

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

Hi Pepe!
I´m glad to see you here 
SuperB your Kobukai man!!!!!!!

Regards


----------



## Reca

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

Great job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pepe

Saludos.


----------



## tetrax

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

Heya!!

Thanks for the comments.

I´m glad that they like my job.

Best Regards, Jose Manuel.


----------



## Pinto

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

Great job!!
Congratulation on TOTM.


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

Your's is a beautiful tank. Glad you spent all that time trimming!


----------



## matt1045

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

simply stunning! This tank deserved the TOTM


----------



## Peter16

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

First off, a very well deserved winner,

But one question do you use CO2 or not?
First you say



> In those years I've never used CO2


But later in the specs you say



> Co2: 3 bubbles/second when lights are on


I enjoyed looking at the setup pics, thanks for sharing and congrats again

Peter


----------



## tetrax

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*



Peter16 said:


> First off, a very well deserved winner,
> 
> But one question do you use CO2 or not?
> First you say
> 
> But later in the specs you say
> 
> I enjoyed looking at the setup pics, thanks for sharing and congrats again
> 
> Peter


Peter, I use CO2 at this moment, but 8 years ago, not use. My student budget was not good


----------



## Darksome

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

It's great that you are introducing aquscapes from Spain.

Me gustan tus acuarios.

Saludos.


----------



## NowMed

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

very nice!!!


----------



## JoseMiguel

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

Congratulations. Your work inspires me.
Felicitats company!
Jose-Miguel


----------



## user367

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

very nice!


----------



## tetrax

*Re: February 2009 Tank of the Month - Jose Manuel Oliva Marco*

Thanks for the comments.............

I´m working on a new scape, in shortly more..............:roll::roll:

Regards, Pepe.


----------



## migmatic

Wow, I really like this, very inspirational, great work!!!


----------



## AguaVerde

I love the color blends and the two different schools of fish, very nice tank


----------



## Mugabis

what is the distance to MH lamp above the water?


----------



## drongo12

Beyond pretty, the plants look very healthy. A demonstration of using just enough fertilizer is a good way to go.


----------

